# Need some CIS-E advice, please.



## geerhedzrus (Apr 9, 2005)

I posted this under the 8-valve engine category, mistakenly. One gentleman was kind enough to suggest smoke-testing the engine. Any other suggestions?

Thank you very much.


Hello,

I have a 1985 1.8 CIS-E (I believe) Quantum. I'm having problems with the fuel system, and I was hoping that somebody here would be able to help me with it.

The car was surging at idle. The speed would drop, then something under the hood would click, then the speed would surge higher again, then fall, click, surge, etc.

I adjusted the idle stop screw and now the engine idles smoother (although higher), but the engine stumbles severely when I try to accelerate. I don't think that I have any vacume leaks.

Also, sometimes it will stall, and I discovered that the airflow plate gets stuck in the fuel distributor hole beneath it.

Any suggestions?

Thank you !!!


----------



## kwak (Apr 7, 2005)

You must fix the sticking airflow sensor plate first. This Bentley manual is for the Mk2 (Golf/Jetta) but the CIS-E section should all be applicable. See:

"Fuel Injection & Ignition" > "Fuel System - Gasoline" > "6. CIS-Electronic (CIS-E) and CIS-E Motronic"

Read about "Airflow Sensor" and "Basic Adjustments".


----------



## geerhedzrus (Apr 9, 2005)

*Thank you*

Yes, I intend to first fix the plate and prevent it from getting stuck again, thank you. I have discovered that when the car stalls and won't start, it's because this plate is stuck (again). 

Thank you also for the Bentley information.


----------



## kwak (Apr 7, 2005)

You're welcome.

I am wondering why the sensor plate is sticking. One thing to check for is old gummy oil. I don't know if VW did this with your engine, but on my engine the crankcase breather hose goes to the lower part of the airbox. This means oil vapors go into the airbox, air filter, airflow sensor plate, air intake pipe to the throttle. Those oil vapors over the years congeal into something sticky.


----------



## geerhedzrus (Apr 9, 2005)

The plate is actually getting stuck in the hole beneath it that separates it from the air cleaner box. I want to pull it apart and see if the plate has become centered to this hole--I believe that it should be off-center, so that it can't get stuck in the hole beneath itself. I have already cleaned the flow plate (top side anyways).


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

It's hard to picture what you are saying, but the plate should not hit the housing. To center the plate, loosen the bolt that holds the plate, use a thin piece of paper and install it between the plate and housing, and then tighten the bolt. Remove the paper and there should be no more rubbing.


----------



## Junkyarddawg (Dec 5, 2013)

geerhedzrus said:


> The plate is actually getting stuck in the hole beneath it that separates it from the air cleaner box. I want to pull it apart and see if the plate has become centered to this hole--I believe that it should be off-center, so that it can't get stuck in the hole beneath itself. I have already cleaned the flow plate (top side anyways).


This type of problem can happen if the engine backfires hard enough.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Aside from the sticking airflow plate which you need to take care of...

I wanted to comment about the other part of your question. You mentioned an audible clicking sound with the idle surging and lowering.

Here's a Cabriolet vacuum diagram below. See the "Idle Boost Valve" shown at the top? Does your car have one (or two if you have AC) of these boost valves? It's possible that valve may be being triggered, and it will raise the idle. Disclaimer: I'm not sure the exact circumstances that trigger this valve, but I wouldn't be surprised if your sticking airflow plate is causing some added resistance in the intake system.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

CIS and CIS-e are different breeds and work completely different.

None of that picture applies to a CIS-e engine [except for maybe the purge control system].


----------

